# Live shows | who do you want to see live?



## Daniel

I think uncle @Rob Fisher and uncle @KZOR started something with their live stream....

Who would you like to see next live be it a forum member, local vaping legend or forum stalwart? (Here's looking at you uncle @Silver ) 

Or maybe something like 'Vaping in cars with (fill in the gap).. '

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

It would be nice to see @Silver doing a live DIY session at making his edition of Red Pill and Uncle @Rob Fisher has to try it in his Chicken Dinner Dvarw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It would be nice to see @Silver doing a live DIY session at making his edition of Red Pill and Uncle @Rob Fisher has to try it in his Chicken Dinner Dvarw


Careful now we don't want drama  

#dramafree

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Get the vaping scumbags, uncle @KZOR , you and a few more local reviewers in a uber kombi and do a roadtrip to vapecon. And just talk k@k. I will watch that.


----------



## Daniel

Adephi said:


> Get the vaping scumbags, uncle @KZOR , you and a few more local reviewers in a uber kombi and do a roadtrip to vapecon. And just talk k@k. I will watch that.


It's going to be the longest road trip ever....we need to first pick up uncle @KZOR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Daniel said:


> It's going to be the longest road trip ever....we need to first pick up uncle @KZOR


Im sure he is coming up for vapecon.


----------



## Daniel

Adephi said:


> Im sure he is coming up for vapecon.


That's a negative he mentioned us 'Vaalies' in a video and how our hospitality is lacking  

Jokes aside I get why he's not coming to Vape Con just not financially viable maybe start a Crowd Source to get uncke @KZOR to vape con? Daars altyd 'n plekkie op my couch oom.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Daniel said:


> That's a negative he mentioned us 'Vaalies' in a video and how our hospitality is lacking
> 
> Jokes aside I get why he's not coming to Vape Con just not financially viable maybe start a Crowd Source to get uncke @KZOR to vape con? Daars altyd 'n plekkie op my couch oom.....


I could offer my couch as well but thats my spot most of the time.

Thats a bummer. Would like to meet him and send some juicies with.


----------

